# freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE



## dvl@ (Jun 24, 2014)

After doing this, and rebooting, I'm still one FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p7

Why?


```
[dan@bast:~] $ sudo freebsd-o freebsd-update fetch install
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 8 patches..... done.
Applying patches... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p9:
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p9:
/boot/kernel/linker.hints
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.10
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5_p.a
/usr/lib/libmagic.a
/usr/lib/libmagic.so.4
/usr/lib/libmagic_p.a
/usr/share/misc/magic
/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc
Installing updates... done.
[dan@bast:~] $
```


----------



## dvl@ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*

FYI, the problem occurred on previous upgrades as well.  Running it again, now, gives:


```
$ sudo freebsd-update sd-update fetch install
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p9:
/boot/kernel/linker.hints
Installing updates... done.
```

Is this related to this bug in the update system? viewtopic.php?f=4&t=46369


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*

This should be the expected behavior since there was no kernel update.  9.2-RELEASE-p7 was the last kernel update as 9.2-RELEASE-p8 was OpenSSL and the 9.2-RELEASE-p9 that just came out was for assorted libraries.


----------



## freethread (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*

See this post (by @SirDice)
Understanding __FreeBSD_version

The kernel must be recompiled. I don't like it, but I do not recompile the kernel to have the right version. I update the system using freebsd-update, in the handbook pages about updating using freebsd-update, the directory /boot/GENERIC must be created with the GENERIC kernel, I keep all machines (real and virtal) with GENERIC kernel to keep away from mistakes while updating or upgrading the system. If I recompile the kernel to only have the right version, I don't know if it still a default kernel or not and if it must be copyied into /boot/GENERIC directory.


----------



## dvl@ (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*



			
				junovitch said:
			
		

> This should be the expected behavior since there was no kernel update.  9.2-RELEASE-p7 was the last kernel update as 9.2-RELEASE-p8 was OpenSSL and the 9.2-RELEASE-p9 that just came out was for assorted libraries.



That makes checking to see if a system is up to date rather... challenging.


----------



## kpa (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*



			
				dvl@ said:
			
		

> junovitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and there' have been been numerous complaints about the practice of not compiling a new kernel on every update and nothing has changed. You could bring this up once again on the freebsd-security mailing list, your name has a little bit more weight on the matter because you're hosting one of the essential sites for ports users (Thanks for that!).


----------



## Juanitou (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*

Well, that’s what freebsd-version(1) is for, isn’t it?

```
% freebsd-version
10.0-RELEASE-p6
% freebsd-version -k
10.0-RELEASE-p4
% freebsd-version -u
10.0-RELEASE-p6
```
EDIT: Sorry, it seems this command is only available in the 10 branch!


----------



## dvl@ (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*



			
				Juanitou said:
			
		

> Well, that’s what freebsd-version(1) is for, isn’t it?



Perhaps.  I've never heard it before today.


----------



## Juanitou (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: freebsd-update fetch install -> still on FreeBSD 9.2-REL*

It seems it has not been back-ported to the 9 version series.


----------

